# Northern report



## MrJosePetes

DanSS26 said:


> Thanks for meeting up with us to give us some tips on finding blacks. I have been picking greys and yellows for years. Did very well last week in SE MI. There are no blacks in my area, so I never picked any or eaten one. It has been on my bucket list for a few years to find blacks. I went up last year, but it was a terrible year and I did not find any. Finding blacks is definitely different than finding yellows. I really appreciate the help you gave me. Although we did not find a lot, I spent the day in the woods, learned new things, and even found a few blacks on my own! That is a great day in my book. Thanks for giving me the ones you found when you were with us. And I was really surprised when you caught up to my to give us 33 more! You are certainly a class act Josh, and I look forward to helping you find more yellows and greys. Thanks again for everything.


Let us know how you liked the taste of em!


----------



## DanSS26

MrJosePetes said:


> Let us know how you liked the taste of em!


They were good, but I agree, not as good as yellows. I was surprised because I always heard blacks were better tasting. I found them to be much milder than yellows/greys.


----------



## panfishking

Still going strong in Roscommon co. Picked 15lbs last weekend and another 6lbs earlier today. Most were still fairly fresh, had a few dry ones. Also found my first ever blonde up here. If you can find land that no one has picked you will find morels. Woods are not as dry as I expected, still very damp in the areas I looked today.


----------



## Forest Meister

Checked my best spots in the EUP this afternoon. Zip, nil, nada, nothing. Only found four or five dried up beefsteaks about the size of a golf ball. Need some rain soon. FM


----------



## Oldgrandman

Boardman Brookies said:


> I can't wait for Friday. I have the whole day off and plan to pick all day. Now I just need to decide where I want to go!


So how'd ya do? Find blacks or the white varieties? No GPS coordinates necessary, just wonder how you did and for what type of morels.

This season sucked for me, focusing on the black-dark morels. Took 2nd place among the worse season ever after last year for me, wondering about what you other guy's results were for them.


----------



## jasperdog

We hunt Northern Emmet County and it has been fair at best. We are getting enough to get a taste but not much more. Less than 100 for sure.. And slow going...

One guy I know that hunts like it his job every day claims 400 so far. Most years he claims 4 figures on blacks... 

Where we normally see false morels that are numerous ( like hundreds), I saw 4. That has been an indicator for us in the past.

We were driving to Gaylord today and every two track off Thumb Lake Rd. had multiple vehicles.. 

No idea on their results.... Did see a guy holding a decent trout at the boat launch for a photo...


----------



## panfishking

Just found another 3lbs in Roscommon co. Maybe a few more days here and they will be all dried up. My season is done. A total of 23lbs this season! All in Roscommon co. Gotta get them boots on the ground. Find the poplar stands and look around the water holes. Very few were found where it was dry. Time to hit the casino and head home!


----------



## Boardman Brookies

We found a decent haul today. This will probably be my last time out. The woods are bone dry with no rain in sight also it with be in the 80s this week.


----------



## Boardman Brookies

Stopped at one more spot and found another nice batch. These were literally 1-2 days away from being trash.


----------



## MrJosePetes

I'm still doing well in the NE but every time I've left my main area I struggled. Getting tougher now but there are still some fresh blacks here and there. I was having a rough time with the lighter morels so went back to trying to find late blacks last two days. No scale but I've got a counter. I'm at 3751 morels on the year. Previous best was like 1650. So I've been enjoying it. Really wanna hit 4K but if it dries up on me I'll just fish. I'm up here til the 20th.


----------



## MrJosePetes

Lowest day was when I went to the NW, only 33. My main area I've only failed to hit 100 three days, first two were short hunts, today I hit it hard til 3 but scouted new areas and only picked 54. Lots of bad ones last couple days. I don't have commitments til the end of this month so I'll keep trying. I didn't expect this to be a good year but it happened for me. 

Figured I'd add pics. This is today's and yesterday's together. Definitely slowing down. Found a giant that I left behind today for seed but had to take a pic.


----------



## Richard Cranium

Just finished up Friday - Sunday north of Atlanta. Found a total of 30. Drier than a popcorn fart. probably done for the year. This year wasn't much better than last year for us. We REALLY suck! Am having a hard time focusing my eyes...damn old age. I told my wife...you find them and I will get us in and out of the woods!


----------



## MrJosePetes

Richard Cranium said:


> Just finished up Friday - Sunday north of Atlanta. Found a total of 30. Drier than a popcorn fart. probably done for the year. This year wasn't much better than last year for us. We REALLY suck! Am having a hard time focusing my eyes...damn old age. I told my wife...you find them and I will get us in and out of the woods!


Well shoot. Was considering trying over that way one day but might have to reconsider that.


----------



## wannabapro

NW sucked bad for me for blacks this year. No rain now for what, 3 weeks? Finding a handful of tiny, shriveled greys. There won't be much of a season unless we get a few inches of rain this week. Everyone's lawns are burning up brown...


----------



## CHASINEYES

Richard Cranium said:


> Just finished up Friday - Sunday north of Atlanta. Found a total of 30. Drier than a popcorn fart. probably done for the year. This year wasn't much better than last year for us. We REALLY suck! Am having a hard time focusing my eyes...damn old age. I told my wife...you find them and I will get us in and out of the woods!


My 14 yr old has an eye for morels like I have never seen and he likes hunting for them. I have pretty much come to terms with the fact he's going to out produce me on most outings. Every year it takes a bit for my eyes to get dialed in..I still get him every now and then, but not until I get dialed in.


----------



## MrJosePetes

I took yesterday off completely and focused on fishing. Got back out there this morning until the heat chased me out around noon. I had 93 morels overall. 61 of the lighter variety, 31 blacks, one half free. The weird part is I still found a small amount of fresh blacks. But yet most of the grey and yellow ones I'm finding have been up a while. Only a couple fresh for those. I know with some rain it'd be better but it's still just really weird overall. I'm not complaining though I've had a great year and for a half-day today 93 is pretty good. But the thing is, 44 of those grey/yellow morels came from one spot along with 10 or 15 of the blacks. So outside of that one area it was a lot of walking for not much but I'll still take the end results anytime


----------



## Mushroom Jack

MrJosePetes said:


> took yesterday off completely and focused on fishing.


Are the Gills bedding up yet or are they off already ?


----------



## MrJosePetes

Mushroom Jack said:


> Are the Gills bedding up yet or are they off already ?


Where I'm at they seem to be just getting ready


----------



## Oldgrandman

Well for me, 2nd worse season ever. Some obviously did better amazingly enough, but they are not likely representative of the majority of pickers out here. Besides esg's one hot spot, there is little to crow about out here on the black morel front from those who I personally know.

The WX we had recently was colder than that we had in February & March, so I am not really surprised. At least I did better than last year, hope you all did too...

White varieties don't concern me so much, I had to hang it up early for home & work reasons and that really didn't bother me. But there were some good finds I heard about. I'd have gone if I could have.

Seriously, 2018 just HAS to be better than these last 2 seasons!!!


----------



## MrJosePetes

See I did way worse for the greys and yellows, which I prefer. Picked more blacks than I ever thought possible. I think where I hunted it stayed just warm enough at night when we got all the moisture. It was certainly colder during the season than it was ahead of the season, and I didn't expect to do so well but I had a great year. I'm hoping it wasn't a fluke. I found a lot of new spots. The greys/whites/whatever got ready to come up right when we had 4 straight nights of frost so that ruined a lot of them. I found very little new growth after that because it stayed dry. I am at 4,011, which is more than I ever thought I'd do in a year. My best day was over 600. But probably only 200-250 of my total were the light varieties. 

I'm still hoping I can make a last run one day if there's enough rain. I'm jealous of the good finds I've seen on greys and yellows because I really like them a lot better. I guess everyone's taste buds are different lol.


----------

